# lovebirds and cockatiels !!!



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

hey everyone 
yesterday while at pj pets i was looking around as usuaill looking to buy on of those soft bird huts and i saw the furry animals and the reptiles then the birds well as i was looking everytime we go my mom always wanted the nice creamino lovebird butt they wanted $200  and it wasent handfed ( the sign said diffrent) well anyways as i was walking to go see him i saw a beautiful lutino cockatiel and he was in the cage with the lovebird  the birds they looked fine together the thing was that there was another cockatiel in the cage beside it and i couldent understand why they would put a lovebird and cockatiel together and a cockatiel and a cockatiel together soo i wqas kinda confused they dident bother eachother from what i could see butt i new it wasent right to do soo i would have bought the cockatiel butt they wanted $250 and i think thats a lil much for a bird that wasent handfed eiether soo i dident no if they could go together and i thought it was intresting !!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Iffy, very iffy. It's a bit dangerous, but we're talking about a pet shop here, some really don't care what bird goes with what. I'd never put a love bird in with a Cockatiel, and there's no way I'd pay $250 for a Cockatiel either, it was bad enough we payed $150 for Shiro and that's the MOST we've spent on any Cockatiel that we've brought..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know where you're located, but $250 for a cockatiel is EXTREME. They only ones that MAY be priced so high are show tiels that come from a certain line. I also would not house a lovebird and tiel together but I have seen petstores do it before. Either way, that is alot of money. Tiels here cost under $100. Grays are cheapers, lutinos, pied, pearls are a bit more but no more then $100.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's risky to mix cockatiels and lovebirds.Some individuals will get along well together, but in general lovebirds are much more aggressive than tiels. Lovebirds have even been known to kill cockatiels!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

No love birds can't be put with any thing but love birds and that is still pushing your luck 

I had a pair of love birds in their cage While the other birds(tiels and budgies) were having out of cage time (i couldn't let them out at the same time, but i had the love birds cages covered on the top So when the other birds landed on them no toes got bit) 

well That wasn't enough, Bonnie and Clyde(love birds) attacked Opal( budgie - she was a little over a month old) through the sides of the cage bars, they tried their best to gouge out her eye!

So from then on they love birds have no even been in the same room as the rest of the birds, AND i still have to let them out separately and cover the cages of the birds who aren't out at the time. 

as for the price, It varies around here, depending on what part of Indiana you buy in (or at least that's how I'm seeing it when i'm browsing on line ads) I've seen Lutinos any where from $50.00 up to $150.00 - the higher ones the owner is the breeder and knows what they're split to and lists them all 

what got me was we went to pet smart one day they had one single cockatiel - a Normal pearl $140.00 ! 

I told my b/f the next person who asks me "Will you take lower on your pearl" is going to be sent to pet smart! I recently lowered my price to $65, It started out at 80.00! and they want to complain still about $65! well then you take your happy Bleep on up to pet smart and hand them $140.00 for one WHO is going to be more wild then mine! no mine isn't hand tame but they're mellow, the birds at my pet smart are pure Wild birds.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

oh god yes, mixing lovebirds and tiels is a very risky business, if you can, go back there and tell them the risks they are taking...a friend of mine , who didn't even have them housed together, just out for supervised play, turned her back for a second and her lovie bit the toe right off her tiel....as for the pricing, I am in Canada, not unusual..high but not unusual


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is what happens when a lovebird attacks a budgie 

NOT FOR THE FAINT of stomachs 



















This was done with love birds in a cage, The budgie was having out of cage time 

But she healed up great, and this is actually opal 

almost a year old(and a year later)


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

O WOW thats not a pretty sight im glad shes okai now ... yea i think for a lutino cockatiel tht was little bit to much if it was mabe $100 i would have bought it butt $250 to much !!! i have to return the bird hutt soo i will tell them to seperate them i no they wont but its worth a try even though they are all carless people


----------



## DtM (Apr 2, 2009)

Did Opal get her toe bit off also?

Around here you could buy a cockatiel for as low as $35.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

i bought my lutino pearl for about $135, which is the average for what i have seen around here. pretty much every tiel i see is between $110-$140. i have never seen a tiel for $35 which is what i read a lot of people get them for so lucky you guys lol. amazing how much pet stores shoot prices up, i have seen some crazy prices of conures and quakers


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

when i have lutinos i sell them for $100.00 no more $250.00 is way to much


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley and Ivy both came from the same breeder, who charges $80 for handreared babies, although after paying for their flight here they were $150 each.

The most I've paid for a tiel was $100 for Flash, which is what that store seems to charge for handreared tiels regardless of mutation (he was priced the same as a normal grey whiteface, and he's a cinnamon pied pearl). That was a store, though, so they're always going to charge more than a breeder would for the same bird.

I can't get my head around what they charge overseas. I understand they're not native, but it's just weird to see a bird for sale there that would literally be half the price over here.


----------

